# Kevin Levrone steroid posterboy. Kevin Levrone now



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

anyone else think kevin levrone should be the steroid poster boy? He stopped using gear and he shrunk down pretty immensely, was competing with ronnie coleman and jay cutler and Kevin Levrone now couldn't even qualify to be on stage with them  everyone thinks they can just cycle and pct there way through but really the only real way is to blast and cruise, otherwise juice seems kinda pointless.... heres a video from 2 years ago, he's making his return in 2014 but still, it goes to show, unless u b&c gear is pointless... thoughts on this?







he still looks good in the video but obviously, nothing compared to what he looked like before


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

Blast and cruise, or the Olympia you will lose.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 4, 2013)

Huge difference. But if that's what he wished  for my hats off to him.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Huge difference. But if that's what he wished  for my hats off to him.



yea, it just goes to show, once you stop taking it your gains will go away, within a years period all progress on juice will be gone o.o (my opinion, but im on trt + blast), i watched this video and it really was interesting, really saw another side of kevin


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 4, 2013)

Apparently the dude is 48 years old...maybe he took a break from massive doses of gear cause he wanted to....you know....live longer. I give him credit, he looks good at 48 and is still breathing.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Apparently the dude is 48 years old...maybe he took a break from massive doses of gear cause he wanted to....you know....live longer. I give him credit, he looks good at 48 and is still breathing.



he's back on, if you watch the video that i posted above your post, he tells that guy that it took over him and everything, he wanted to go into the movie biz, failed so he hopped back on to make a return next year


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its not just stopping using gear. U get older its hard to hold that mass. These pros are eating amounts of food that is hard to comprehend. When the stop competeing they get to relax on the force feeding as well. U lose alot yes but ur muscles r just not being trained the same. 
People who get off gear and lose the gains are not dieting properly. Im not saying ur g9nna stay at 270 just eating right. But guys u see in the gym day to day who cycle and then look like shit later is because they have no clue what they r doing.
Now for these pros of corse they never come off. U cant at that level.


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 4, 2013)

Levrone is quite a bit bigger in the video up top compared to a few others I've seen on YouTube which were dated a year or two earlier.  I was really shocked at how much size he lost. I thought he was sick like Dillet or Matterazo or some others.  It really does show you how much goes into not only getting that big but staying that size.

Side note: Kevin Levrone was prob my fav bodybuilder back in the day when it came to asthetics and overaall being pleasing to look at.  I love Dorian and the really huge guys but Personally I thought he looked the best. I hope 2014 goes well for him.


----------



## Azog (Dec 4, 2013)

From the rumor's/crap I have heard about Kevin, he was actually one of the guys to use the LEAST drugs in his prime. He was supposedly a SUPER high responder to gear. A lil' bit went a LOOOOONG way with him from what I have heard. Dude was supposed to be a genetic freak like that.


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 4, 2013)

I read an article where levrone said he didn't use in off-season.   8 weeks out he would start and listed his cycle as 
Anadrol 100mg ed
Test 600mg/wk
Decca 400mg/wk
Winny v 50mg eod
Nolva 50mg ed

He said you can believe me or not I just didn't think the risk to my health is worth it. If that's the truth then I guess he did respond really well to substances.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 4, 2013)

Dont completely agree here, OP.

Not only did he stop using in the off season and stop lifting in the off season but he stopped juice, lifting & everything somewhere around '02 or '03... anyone off juice AND lifting for that many years will shrink up.

BUT I know from past experience (of course this is personal experience) and I consider myself to be a fairly high responder to gear... that when I was playing ball and up around ~280 lbs (without blast/cruise but I was also not doing a PCT and stuff after cycles) I stopped training & lifting & juicing for over 5 yrs and it took at LEAST 3+ yrs for that muscle to come off... I remember thinking at one point it would never go away. (then when it was all gone I was pissed and hated myself lol)

PS: this guy is assuming kevin is back on the juice... of you watch kevins videos he talked a while back about being on HRT and having the bioidentical pellets implanted into his ass. I don't know if his comeback is changing that or not but this guy is making assumtions and even said he hasn't spoken to him in a year. I am fine with him getting back on and have no issue with it but this is just 2nd hand heresay and assumption. Of course kevin will not speak publicly about it so we will see in Jan or Feb how he looks... supposedly Kevin is back up to about 240 right now.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn.  I haven't been keeping up with all this.  Asport how's if feel to be bigger than Kevin levrone?  Lol

He looks great IMO and I congratulate the guy for taking a break.   Seeing someone his size yoyo his weight like that, just makes it all seem more "real" to me.   

Others will look down on him, but I'm impressed that he has the courage to lose it all and put it back on. Seeing transformations like this is what bodybuilding is all about!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2013)

still like him as a body builder.  back in the day he was one of my favorites.


----------



## DoriDori (Dec 4, 2013)

In the video, did they find his body fat % or LBM "6%"? Or are those figures different?


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 4, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Damn.  I haven't been keeping up with all this.  Asport how's if feel to be bigger than Kevin levrone?  Lol
> 
> He looks great IMO and I congratulate the guy for taking a break.   Seeing someone his size yoyo his weight like that, just makes it all seem more "real" to me.
> 
> Others will look down on him, but I'm impressed that he has the courage to lose it all and put it back on. Seeing transformations like this is what bodybuilding is all about!



I weigh more but I dont know that I am necessarily "bigger" than him... i am a lot lot taller than him so I should be heavier lol. He is a swole mofo and a legend. Excited to see his transformation when he peels the clothes off in 2014


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Dont completely agree here, OP.
> 
> Not only did he stop using in the off season and stop lifting in the off season but he stopped juice, lifting & everything somewhere around '02 or '03... anyone off juice AND lifting for that many years will shrink up.
> 
> ...



I had this exact same experience in the past....minus the 280 lbs part. I was closer to 240. An accident knocked me out of the gym for a year, and my ego kept me out for a few more.


----------



## shenky (Dec 5, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Dont completely agree here, OP.
> 
> Not only did he stop using in the off season and stop lifting in the off season but he stopped juice, lifting & everything somewhere around '02 or '03... anyone off juice AND lifting for that many years will shrink up.
> 
> ...



He may have been off the sauce, but we aren't privy to other details of his lifestyle. He may have lifted less, ate less, etc. etc. And, he may have stopped juice altogether - ie, not cycling either. If you're planning on competing, sure, blasting and cruising is undoubtedly the only way you'll get big enough to really stand a chance, but I feel like we've all met or known guys with decent size who aren't on year round. I feel like genetics and calorie intake has more to do with keeping a decent frame than cruising. I mean, to a point of course.

Everyone has different goals also. Not everyone has the desire to look like ronnie coleman in his heyday


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

shenky said:


> He may have been off the sauce, but we aren't privy to other details of his lifestyle. He may have lifted less, ate less, etc. etc. And, he may have stopped juice altogether - ie, not cycling either. If you're planning on competing, sure, blasting and cruising is undoubtedly the only way you'll get big enough to really stand a chance, but I feel like we've all met or known guys with decent size who aren't on year round. I feel like genetics and calorie intake has more to do with keeping a decent frame than cruising. I mean, to a point of course.
> 
> Everyone has different goals also. Not everyone has the desire to look like ronnie coleman in his heyday




those big guys who are big off cycle were most likely big before even juicing, steroids takes you to the next level.... all size gained on steroids would be lost over time if you dont recycle :/ if you take a year + break from gear, safe to say your gains will be gone


----------

